# Calipers Sticking??



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

ive just recently changed the Master Brake Cylinder , bled the brakes and the MBC plenty of times...the problem is that at certain times the right/front passenger brakes seem to slowly lock or stick when im accelerating onto the highway. it does it for like 5 min then im back up to speed. could this be my calipers sticking?? my pops had the same problem and he bought a caliper kit so far hes had no problems..i wanted to make sure b4 i buy this kit id check with yall....

get at me 

thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

SERialThreatz said:


> ive just recently changed the Master Brake Cylinder , bled the brakes and the MBC plenty of times...the problem is that at certain times the right/front passenger brakes seem to slowly lock or stick when im accelerating onto the highway. it does it for like 5 min then im back up to speed. could this be my calipers sticking?? my pops had the same problem and he bought a caliper kit so far hes had no problems..i wanted to make sure b4 i buy this kit id check with yall....
> 
> get at me
> 
> thanks


That sounds like a sticky caliper all right. Time for a caliper rebuild/replacement, like you said.


----------

